

WikiAudio $200 audio geek-out competition - netweirdo
http://wikiaudio.org/wiki/Special:AWCforum/?action=st%2Fid38%2F%24200_Audio_Geek-Out_Competition

======
GiraffeNecktie
I don't know. I find this "competition" a bit weird for several reasons. First
off, from looking over the site it's not clear whether wikiaudio is a
commercial venture or not. If it is a business, then populating your site with
content by offering a $200 prize to the winner seems a bit pathetic. If it's a
community site, offering prizes for creating the most content seems to go
against the whole idea of "community" where people are contributing content
based on shared interest rather than a monetary reward. And finally, most
audio geeks I know have a fairly high disposable income. A chance to win $200
wouldn't seem to be a big motivator.

~~~
netweirdo
You might be over thinking it. Maybe it's just something fun to do. :)

